# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ما رأيك  في الصفحات الاجتماعية الخاصة بشركة  مايكرو سوفت

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا  شركة  عملاقة ورائدة  في الكثير من المجالات  مثل مايكروسوفت
 لابد لها ان تنافس باقي الشركات اللاخرى مثل جوجل وفيسبوك وغيرها
طبعا بعد الاعلان التجريبي الداخلي او ما يسمى  بالتجاريب المغلقة
 التي اجرتها منذ مدة عن شبكتها الاجتماعية الجديدة وبعد تمكينها
لكل المتصفحين بحيث يمكنهم التسجيل بنفس حساب مايكروسوفت 
وكذالك حساب الفايسبوك مبدئيا كما قال مسؤولوا الشركة.    القي  نظرة   على شكل  الصفحات الاجتماعية 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وبعد  القائك نظرة  رجاءا شارك في الاستطلاع الموجود باعلى الموضوع  في امان الله

----------


## امير الصمت

اخى احمد بصراحة لم استخدمه من قبل..... لكن اعتقد انه عادى ولم يصل لحد الان الى مستوى الفيس وجوجل

----------


## محمد السيد

لم استخدمها بعد

----------


## hassan riach

لم استخدمها بعد???????

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

لم أجرب ولكن حسب فكرى ان جوقل لايوجد مثيل له اما الفيس بالرقم من قله فائدته الا انه اكثر شعبية من مايكروسوفت وشكرا  اخى واعتقد انى سأجرب واعاود التصويت من جديد

----------


## bodr41

الصفحات الاجتماعية الخاصة بشركة مايكرو سوفت تتطور بسرعة صحيح انها لم تصل بعد الى مستوى عدد المنخرطين في الفيسبوك الدي تجاوز اكثر من مليار مشارك وكدلك جوجل الا انها في المستقبل ستكون لها الكلمة فهي تهتم بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة وكل ماهو جديد في هدا الميدان.  ولها المام بشتى المجالات وخاصة مجال الطلبة المتمثل في برنامج Microsoft Student Partners ويعتبر برنامج شركاء مايكروسوفت للطلبة برنامجاً غير هادف  للربح غرضه: تعريف وتمييز بعض الطلاب الموهوبين لإلتزاماتهم وإنجازاتهم في  برامج مايكروسوفت الأكاديمية. وهو برنامج سنوي يركز على إدخال التكنولوجيا  والإبداع وتبادل الخبرات بين البيئة الأكاديمية والصناعة ، إضافة إلى دعم  الطلاب في مسابقة مايكروسوفت السنوية للطلبة كأس التخيل Imagine Cup  وبرنامج شبكة مايكروسوفت للمطورين – التحالف الأكاديمي MSDN AA .  بدأ برنامج شركاء مايكروسوفت للطلبة منذ سبع سنوات في خمسة  عشر دولة وبدأ العمل به في قطاع مايكروسوفت لمناطق أوروبا والشرق الأوسط  وإفريقيا Microsoft EMEA في بداية العام 2006.   * مجالات الأنشطة* *:* - عمل عروض تقديمية وندوات خاصة بالتكنولوجيا - المساهمة في إستخدام حزمة مايكروسوفت للبرمجيات المقدمة ضمن برنامج شبكة مايكروسوفت للمطورين. - دعوة الطلاب للحصول على دعوات لحضور المؤتمرات والأحداث التكنولوجية التي تنظمها شركة مايكروسوفت . - الإعلان والدعم وكذلك المشاركة في مسابقة مايكروسوفت العالمية للطلبة كأس التخيل Imagine Cup * الأنشطة التي يقدمها شركاء مايكروسوفت للطلبة بالجامعة* *:* - إقامة ندوات وورش عمل دورية تتعلق بشرح إحدى التكنولوجيات  أو المنتجات الخاصة بشركة مايكروسوفت أو أحد التكنولوجيات التي يهتم الطلاب  بالحصول على مزيد من المعلومات عنها وكذلك عمل عروض تقديمية لزيادة الوعي  التكنولوجي لدى الطلاب. - إنشاء جمعية تكنولوجيه تحت رعاية أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس  يكون من مسئوليتها نشر تكنولوجيا مايكروسوفت بين الطلاب و ذلك من خلال عقد  ندوات دورية للطلاب المهتمين و ووضع جدول دراسي وعمل ورشات عمل وتنظيم  مشاريع جماعية للطلبة المشتركين. - المساهمة في تشجيع ودعم ومساعدة الطلاب الراغبين في الإلتحاق والمسجلين في مسابقة مايكروسوفت كأس التخيل Imagine Cup

----------


## سماره مدلول

شكرا كثيرا حبي

----------


## ighdriss

لم استخدمها بعد?

----------

